# Happy Birthday Laurie!!



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Laurie, I hope you have a wonderful day, and may it be your best year yet!









 Happy Birthday arty: arty:


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Now, how do I top that, Heather!!!

Happy Birthday, Laurie! (what Heather said!)


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

hahaha Happy Birthday, Laurie. Hope you have a nice day!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ha ha ha ... HAPPY BIRTHDAY laurie!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Happy b'day, Laurie!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

happy birthday!!! LOL love the candle


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Laurie! Hope your day was a GREAT one!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Happy birthday sweet arty: Laurie


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Happy Birthday Laurie!


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Best wishes to my Birthday Twin!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh, gosh Laurie don't you just love it when your birthday is remembered by everyone!!!! Happy belated day. Is Heather just naughty or does she know you well???? Hehe love it, hope you have a great day.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

WOW Heather - that was SOME Birthday greeting - LOL

Thanks to you all for the good wishes - it was a big one for me and I am trying very hard to be "gracefull about it" :hurt::hurt::hurt:

Hubby threw me a surprise Bday party and is taking me to Las Vegas next month - so all in all it was GREAT!!!!

ps - Heather does know me, but boy is she naughty too!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Laurie,

Belated Happy Birthday wishes! Sounds like you are having a great ongoing celebration! Have fun in Vegas!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

HB!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Not only am I late to this party but I have no gift that could possibly rival Heather's. Wishing you many more big ones . . . surrounded by people and puppies you love.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:juggle::yo: HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY LAURIE! :yo::juggle:

I see you got the "stud muffin" for your birthday! :wink:



Heather--ound: That's hilarious! ound:


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Wow, Laurie! Hope you could sleep after Heather's birthday greeting!
A belated Happy Big One...(however you want to take it):whoo:


----------

